# Teflon Sheets / Kraft Paper



## jonrube (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey,

Can I buy this locally? I live in Raleigh, NC.

I am doing heat transfers and vinyl transfers and there is different recomendations on this forum to use teflon/kraft sheets to re-press after pulling the backing off.

Thanks!
Jon


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi John,

I would google "teflon sheet supplier Raleigh", same for Kraft paper. If there are suppliers by you, they will come up. I've found new sources for things by running that search in google from time to time in my local area.

Otherwise, there are suppliers in the left hand column, and some have great prices, and some offer discounts to forum members (see the little yellow stars).

I use Reynold's parchment paper (the baking stuff) from the local grocery store for my re-press, some peeps say to go to the local dollar store for it. Maybe that can help you out, too.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I would google "teflon sheet supplier Raleigh", same for Kraft paper. If there are suppliers by you, they will come up. I've found new sources for things by running that search in google from time to time in my local area.
> 
> ...


Are you saying you always use the parchment paper for re-pressing? Or do you use the teflon sheets sometimes? I have been taking two pieces of backer paper and sticking them together and using that. Does anyone see a problem with that?


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

If you are a Costco member you can get uncoated kraft paper there. Also Discount School supplies sells Craft paper online for far less than what the grocery stores will sell it to you. Even after you add the shipping.

I only use Craft paper for sublimation, I use Teflon sheets for everything else.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

midwaste said:


> Are you saying you always use the parchment paper for re-pressing? Or do you use the teflon sheets sometimes? I have been taking two pieces of backer paper and sticking them together and using that. Does anyone see a problem with that?


Teflon gives the ink a shiny appearance. Parchment paper leaves it matte. It also sticks less and peels off easier -- not that teflon sticks, it just grabs the ink a little more than parchment.

It all depends on what kind of finish you want to have.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I use store brand parchement paper for represses. Works fine. Mike


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

midwaste said:


> Are you saying you always use the parchment paper for re-pressing?


Yes. I used to always use teflon, but now I switched to parchment. I use JPSS paper, and before and after a re-press with teflon, I thought the JPSS had a slightly gritty feel. When I re-press with parchment paper, it is really smooth. Smooth like Ironall.  I really loved that about Ironall (but not the fading I experienced.) I missed that about Ironall, but now that I re-press with parchment paper, I can have that really smooth finish with JPSS, woot! 



> Or do you use the teflon sheets sometimes?


Depending on what I am doing, sometimes I use both. The parchment is more expensive since its a consumable. When I need to re-press a small section, I will use a small piece of parchment to cover the imprint area, and toss the teflon sheet over the whole shirt, to protect the rest of the shirt, and the upper platen, from ink or dirt transferring back and forth between the two. 

If the area is really large that I am repressing, I'll just use a really big piece of parchment paper. 

But with JPSS, I never re-press with teflon contacting the image area anymore. 

The parchment paper does fall away from the image area alot easier than teflon does. Like Moo said, teflon doesn't stick to the image, but it does sort of grab it and has a slight resistance to peeling when compared to parchment paper. 



> I have been taking two pieces of backer paper and sticking them together and using that. Does anyone see a problem with that?


I've read about people using backer paper for their represses. I think some of them said that on dark paper, they use it to create a gloss finish. It's been a longgg time since I read those posts. It could be light and dark papers, but I think it was darks. 

It all depends on what you are looking for in the finished product.


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi guys

I'm sort of new at this heat pressing thing and this Teflon & Kraft Paper is new to me. At the present time I am practicing on apply transfers unto shirts, but here are my questions.

1. I'm assuming the Teflon or Kraft sheet goes over the transfer before the heat is applied ? or is the sheet applied unto the transfer after the transfer has already been applied, as in pressing unto the transfer a second time with the Teflon or Kraft paper.

2. According to my research and please correct me if I'm wrong. Teflon will give the transfer a sort of a glossy shiny appearance and Kraft paper will give the image a a matt smooth finish and appearance.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Zabulun said:


> 1. I'm assuming the Teflon or Kraft sheet goes over the transfer before the heat is applied ? or is the sheet applied unto the transfer after the transfer has already been applied, as in pressing unto the transfer a second time with the Teflon or Kraft paper.


Both. Some folks do not use anything over the transfer when they heat press, but will cover the image with teflon or parchment (or kraft or silicon) for the second press.

I use teflon for the first press, peel, and use parchment over the image for the re-press (second press).



> 2. According to my research and please correct me if I'm wrong. Teflon will give the transfer a sort of a glossy shiny appearance and Kraft paper will give the image a a matt smooth finish and appearance.


That's what I read, although I do not notice a glossy appearance on my transfers when I did use teflon on the second press. I now use parchment on the second press, and outside of a "smoother" finish... I don't really notice a difference. 

But, I have read what you said enough times to believe other people do notice/see it... I just don't. Could be my particular combination of product that accounts for the variation. 

If there is one constant in the heat press process, it's that there are always variations in people's results!


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Kelly for the info.

Here is my other questions 

1. If my heat press machine is 15x15 I'm assuming I need 
to get a sheet that is 14" ?

2. What is the average price of a single Teflon sheet, 
parchment paper and Kraft paper ? (especially the 
Teflon) I want to make sure that I'm not being over 
charged. 

In regards to parchment paper and Kraft paper I think I can buy this at the $1.00 dollar ?+
P.S. As I'm researching Teflon sheets in my area and I came across this link and I'm like saying to myself. Which thickness should I look into ? Ummm as you see I'm such a* Noob at this type of stuff.*...,well one has to learn  Here is the link: 
http://acmeplastics.thomasnet.com/viewitems/teflon/teflon-sheets?&forward=1


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

> 1. If my heat press machine is 15x15 I'm assuming I need to get a sheet that is 14" ?


My teflon is larger than my lower platen, for full coverage.





> 2. What is the average price of a single Teflon sheet,
> parchment paper and Kraft paper ? (especially the
> Teflon) I want to make sure that I'm not being over
> charged.  In regards to parchment paper and Kraft paper I think I can buy this at the $1.00 dollar ?+


Like anything, shopping around is the best way to find the answer to that. I haven't bought my teflon in 2 years almost, and prices on everything in the world seem to have gone up since then.  

The parchment you can buy at the dollar store. People here have posted that you can, and that they do. I had some in the house, a big roll, and I'll probably look to the dollar store when the time comes. 

There are also links on the forum to the suppliers people use. You can buy huge quantities of this stuff. 

I think if you search "silicon sheets" "parchment sheets" - things like that, add the word supplier to the search, the threads should return pretty easily.

About the teflon: 




> P.S. As I'm researching Teflon sheets in my area and I came across this link and I'm like saying to myself. Which thickness should I look into ? Ummm as you see I'm such a* Noob at this type of stuff.*...,well one has to learn  Here is the link:
> http://acmeplastics.thomasnet.com/vi...ets?&forward=1


 

That teflon doesn't look right to me. Try to find teflon made to be used in the heat transfer process. Like this:

http://www.tshirtsupplies.com/index....on=show_detail

or this:
http://www.specialty-graphics.com/Te...ic_Sheets.html

What I saw in your link was I think 1/4" to 4 inches. That wouldn't be what you use. The teflon sheets for this process are more like 3mm to 6mm in thickness.

Now that you looked at those links, you know what you are shopping for. 

We all are newbies at some point.  Someone had to teach someone somewhere. Thank goodness for this forum, and those who help. Have a great night!


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah thank goodness for this forum....Thanking you *Kelly *and *everyone* who answered my questions.


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

Almost forgot to ask this last question.....

When using the *Teflon Sheet* or *parchment paper* what is the recommended time frame on apply this sheet unto the transfer, as in how many minutes or seconds on the second press ?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

All of the transfer papers will come with instructions. Think of them more as guidelines. For the teflon or parchment, they stay on the shirt, under the platen, for as long as the heat transfer calls for. Like JPSS calls for 30 seconds, to press. My teflon is on there along with the shirt and JPSS. I use parchment paper only for the second press (5-8 seconds). Other people use parchment instead of teflon for their first press, so they are using it like I am using teflon. 

I don't know if there are any transfers that go for a few minutes... that'll probably never happen.


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Kelly

What's JPSS


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Zabulun said:


> Hi Kelly
> 
> What's JPSS


JPSS = Jetpro Sofstretch... sorry, I didn't realize we didn't talk about that. It's a great paper for light/white shirts.


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

You can purchase JPSS at Coastal Business Supplies for a great price too.Call and open an account , hey are open 12 hours a day too. 
And yes just buy baking paper at the dollar store, it works great.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Coastal is one of the Preferred Vendors that offer a discount to forum members. If you see the list on the left, they have a little yellow star if they offer a discount.

If you do decide you want to buy the JPSS paper, shop around. There are lots of places that sell it.  Like Proworld: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/exclusive-discounts-offers-our-preferred-vendors/t71145.html#post422272


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

okay....I just noticed that this Teflon sheet is pricey. I had on company quote me a 15x15 for one sheet for $20.00 and another company that sells 16x16 for $18.95. 

Thank goodness for EBay, I just bought me a 18x20 for $6.99 and new aswell. 

I went to the dollar store today and I was looking for parchment paper, all I found is wax paper & a pack of 50 brown paper lunch bags.

I'm thinking wax paper and parchment paper is the same  So I bought it and I bought the brown paper bags aswell.

My question is, as I'm learning the ropes on this part of the trade, did I purchase the right items ? I know I got the Teflon sheet right, but what about the other two items ?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Zabulun said:


> Thank goodness for EBay, I just bought me a 18x20 for $6.99 and new aswell.


Good deal, IZ!! Nice find. 



> I went to the dollar store today and I was looking for parchment paper, all I found is wax paper & a pack of 50 brown paper lunch bags. I'm thinking wax paper and parchment paper is the same  So I bought it and I bought the brown paper bags aswell. My question is, as I'm learning the ropes on this part of the trade, did I purchase the right items ? I know I got the Teflon sheet right, but what about the other two items ?


Sorry, no to both. The wax paper will smoke under the press, and I think it leaves the wax behind (I'm not sure on that second point, I never used it. I've only read other people's misadventures into wax paper when looking for parchment. If I remember right, there's an issue with that. You aren't the first to pick up the wax paper, it happens.) The brown bags will be useful if you need to pack alot of lunches, but not for heat pressing.

Parchment paper is different from both of those products. I use Reynold's from the grocery store, because I bake, and I had a big roll of it already leftover from the winter. It withstands temps up to 420*F.


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh my goodness... I was looking at the 50 lunch bags earlier today and I saying to myself "Umm I don't think that's for the heat press machine" 

But it was for $1.00 so I said heeeeehhh (*As I shrugged my shoulder*) .....what the heck, the same with the wax paper, I'll just use it for micro waving food.

Okay back to the drawing board, I'll hunt for for *parchment paper* as I will look out for *Reynolds brand*, but also someone mentioned earlier in this topic forum "*Kraft paper*" Is *Kraft paper* a name of a brand ? or is it a special type of paper ?


----------



## jonrube (Feb 18, 2009)

Just an update...I appreciated the input and as an update...I went to walmart and got some...it was like $2 or $3...

Thanks for the help 

-jon


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Girlzndollz said:


> Coastal is one of the Preferred Vendors that offer a discount to forum members. If you see the list on the left, they have a little yellow star if they offer a discount.
> 
> If you do decide you want to buy the JPSS paper, shop around. There are lots of places that sell it.  Like Proworld: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/exclusive-discounts-offers-our-preferred-vendors/t71145.html#post422272


Looks like Coastal also has similar pricing on JPSS but you can order less sheets: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_coastalbusinessexclusive.htm


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Looks like Coastal also has similar pricing on JPSS but you can order less sheets: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_coastalbusinessexclusive.htm


 
Oh, that is Great!! The higher number of sheets is sometimes more than someone wants to get when just checking it out. That lower number of sheets for the same $ is awesome. Thanks for posting it up. =)

Goes to show, it's a Great Idea to watch the Vendor Offers. I didn't even notice this one.


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

Just to let you know , I checke out the name of the parchment paer I use. It says in big letters "Parchment Paper" and on the side is the brand name "great value" $1.00 for 33 ft. And I just used 1 piece of paper to run 350 shirts without changing paper. It gets browned after about 50 shirts but it does not lose its effectiveness. Also I dont think Ive heard it mentioned before, but the JPSS has a nice grid of lines on the back. So it is a lot easier to line up sometihng straight compared to iron all, which is just blue on the back. We did quite a few circular prints and trying to figure out which way to place the paper and have it straight was a pain with the iron all. I really dont have time to waste drawing lines on it or trying to use some awkward tool to line up prints. Laying shirt down on press, lining up paper, pressing and peeling, stretch it ,and pick up next shirt is less then 90 seconds, usually 70 seconds average. After a while it becomes second nature like lining up for screen printing.


----------



## Smazz (Jul 21, 2009)

2 Newbie Question here:

1. why are you repressing? Im assuming it is just for better adhesion?

2. I just completed a trasfer using neenah Jet Opaque II for a dark garment. I put the teflon over the transfer and when completed it was really stuck on there -i think with my lack op patience i took the teflon off to soon and a small corner of the transfer lifted off so it looks not perfect - can i repress and hope that small (and I mean very small) corner flattens out?

Thanks In advance
Great Forum, and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## EdmontonNewb (Aug 4, 2012)

Just got a whole package with GT-381 and training this week. I was wondering what grade of Kraft paper works best Medium or Heavy?


----------

